# Domain login or logoff removes desktop shortcuts, favorites



## JesseTechHelp (Jun 22, 2017)

I am using Windows 2016 Standard Server and Windows 10 Pro on my workstation. When logging into the domain from my workstation as workplace\user and password I sign in just fine. The problem is that all of my information, desktop files, favorites, document files and everything are gone. I also had another user setup to login to the domain. We are the first of 40 that I want to have sign into the the domain user accounts everyone else is still signing in locally and are in workgroups not on the domain. I checked to see if it is because I am being logged into a temp profile but that is not the problem because there is no temp user profile under C:\users\ or any duplicate profiles with the same name like user, user~1 etc. I did notice that the Group Policy I created to map the network share is working so I figured it might have something to do with Group Policy not allowing users to alter the desktop or favorites and files? I am not sure how to fix this so I am going to have to put a user back on his machine locally until I can resolve this. Please help so I can utilize my domain, thanks.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

So are you using Folder Redirection or Roaming Profiles? Is the data you are missing still on the server in the user's directories? Did you move the files from the local account to the server?


----------



## JesseTechHelp (Jun 22, 2017)

No im not using folder redirection or roaming profiles and the data was only on the machine now its not I did a search for it and looked in user folders too


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

The data doesn't move automatically to a domain profile or the server from a local account, you need to move the data manually from the local to the domain account and if you want their documents, pictures, etc folders automatically redirected from their local locations on the C drive to a server location then you will need to create a Group Policy that does Folder Redirection for the domain user accounts.


----------



## JesseTechHelp (Jun 22, 2017)

ok maybe I am not explaining this good enough, my local account doesnt have anything in it
i joined to the domain and my domain account i set up with everything had shortcuts, docs, settings and outlook configured
now when i log off and then come back to it the next day everything i set up is gone
the local account has nothing to do with this


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Oh OK. 

What group policies have you created and have you checked all of them?

Have you run GPRESULT?

Does the Event log on the workstations have any errors or warning? How about on the server?


----------

